# Gibson SD



## bhale46 (Jun 6, 2012)

I have recently broken the rear-end on my Gibson SD. I have read on different posts that this rear-end is Model T, Plymouth(late 30's), and "29--'32 1-ton Chev. truck. Can anyone tell me for sure how I can proceed to get this fixed? I would greatly appreciate any help towards getting my tractor back on "the road". I am suffering from "LOS". (Loss-of-Tractor.----Bob


----------



## bstrang4 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have owned Gibson's for 45 years and the only gears that will fit the housing are 1929 to 1932 Chevy 1 ton truck gears. I have enough parts to build another Model D but lack a ring and pinion set as I have one set that stripped out. The only hope is to find a parts tractor with a good rear end or try your luck at an old car swap meet. Best of luck to you. Let me know how it turns out.


----------



## bhale46 (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank you very much bstrang4! This Gibson is the only tractor I have ever owned. It was broken when I bought it Sep. 1972. I repaired it. Fixed many things including a broken front pinion-shaft bearing. Have been enjoying it ever since. Until @ 3 weeks ago. I am working on 3 possible donor-tractors. Thanks again.


----------



## bstrang4 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have many parts that I am not using. If you need something let me know and I may be able to help ( except for a ring and pinion of course ). Nice to know someone cares about these tractors. I was driving these on my father's lap at 3 years old. Let me know what happens. Best of luck.


----------



## SimonSezzz (Jun 27, 2012)

I just got a Gibson AHH engine from a fella down the road and driving it home it just stopped. Seems like there may be some carbon in the intake valve. Any idea what the gap is on this engine?


----------



## bhale46 (Jun 6, 2012)

Intake (cold)---.008

Exhaust (cold)---.016

Good luck. Let us know the outcome!


----------



## bhale46 (Jun 6, 2012)

While searching for solution for my broken ring/pinion on SD I came across a restored Super D2. This is not what I was looking for, but I don't believe I would ever come across another like this, so I bought it. 
Now, I have found that it needs clutch springs (3 of them). I have not been able to find any. If anyone can help I very much appreciate!! With ATTN: to 
bstrang4!!!


----------



## bstrang4 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Springs*

Springs for the swing arm clutch are not that critical. I have found no 1 source for springs that i have replaced. Springs that are close will work, just heat the very end to bend them to hook properly. I would try an industrial supply house first. The only factor that matters is the correct tension. The tension is correct when there is no clutch hopping when the pedal is released quickly and the tractor is in 2nd gear. Some slight hopping in third gear is okay. Best of luck. Keep us posted.


----------

